
Honduras experiments with charter cities - lando2319
https://www.economist.com/news/americas/21726121-central-american-country-has-bold-plan-attract-investment-it-not-going
======
meri_dian
All of the trappings of modernity, the advanced technologies, the diversified
economies, all rely on strict enforcement of laws and property rights to
develop and flourish.

